# Citica bearing upgrade



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I posted this as a response to another thread, but thought it might be worth a new thread seeing as how there are a lot of Citica owners in here.


I bought a Citica 100DSV yesterday at Sportsman's Warehouse. The guys at SW said that the Citica is basically the old green Curado, and that you can add a bearing somewhere to it that will make virtually like the new Curado. Is this factual and if so how much is that bearing and where does it go?


Oh yeah, and thanks to Mont and Bantam for putting this forum up. Great info! I like it!


----------



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

I am curious as well as to how do you just add a bearing to a reel? I can see replacing the bearings with upgrades, but if it can be done, I'm all ears. JK


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

They were saying something about replacing a bushing with a bearing. They weren't real sure where it was.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

I too, am very curious to see the real answer...


----------



## nupe2k6 (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes there two bearing upgrades that we sale at academy. They cost $27 for two.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Are they equivalent to the "new" curado?


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Lucky said:


> Are they equivalent to the "new" curado?


Bantam will have the answer, but I think unless you replace the spool with the lighter one, do some other upgrades that it won't be exactly the same - but very close. See GCB's thread on Citica, Curado, Chonarch in this forum.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The bearing location is actually in the handle now. The spool has 2 bearings just like the Curado. The old Citica had a bushing on the spool and one in the left side plate. The new Citica has the Super Free system so no bearing upgrade is really needed. 


If you are looking to improve the performance then order some BNT0194A5 bearings (2) and remove all the excess grease/oil from the spool. Follow the steps in our maintenance guide and you will see the difference.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> The bearing location is actually in the handle now. The spool has 2 bearings just like the Curado. The old Citica had a bushing on the spool and one in the left side plate. The new Citica has the Super Free system so no bearing upgrade is really needed.
> 
> If you are looking to improve the performance then order some BNT0194A5 bearings (2) and remove all the excess grease/oil from the spool. Follow the steps in our maintenance guide and you will see the difference.


So if I bought a Citica yesterday, I more than likely have the new one?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes more than likely you have the new model. It will say Citica 100 or 200D on the handle side plate.


----------



## FishEmGigEm (May 29, 2007)

Soapeddler said:


> So if I bought a Citica yesterday, I more than likely have the new one?


Yes. I believe Bantam1 was referring to the old Bantam Citica reel.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> Yes more than likely you have the new model. It will say Citica 100 or 200D on the handle side plate.


Citica 100DSV 4 Bearings. !







!


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

Yeah the older Citicas had the bushings you could replace with bearings, one on the spool shaft and one in the side plate. The only thing that is not perfect is the spool shaft bearings are a little larger than the bushing that comes off. I just don't screw the side plate all the way on and it works just fine. I've done this for several customers Citicas and never had any issues. Great little cranking reel.


----------



## bb0i2 (Jun 24, 2005)

I thought the citica has 3 ball bearings and 1 roller bearing?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The current model has this bearing count. The old B model had 2 bearings


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Where can I get that part? $?


----------



## Mustake (Jun 4, 2007)

From reviewing the schematics,(CI100DSV and CU100DSV) the main differences that I can find are the spool and the bearing on the main crankshaft. What are the differences in the bearings? The Curado uses a BNT2143 and the Citica a BNT3756. I also notice the frames have different numbers, I know you said they are based on the same frame so is this just a different color or is there and actual structural difference?

The 194A5 bearings you mention, I assume these are just ABEC5 rated bearings?

And of course the handle is different too.

And BTW, this is really a great service that Shimano and 2cool are providing...Thanks alot!

EDIT: I really do not understand the bearing count, my new Citica has the same bearings as my CU100b and looks the same as the CU100DSV. The Citca claims 4 bearings and the Curado 5. It seems like they don't count the anti reverse bearing on the Citica.

Sorry for rambling, the rain has kept me onshore today


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

BNT3756 is a bushing not a bearing.


----------



## Mustake (Jun 4, 2007)

No it's not...it's a bearing


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Mustake said:


> No it's not...it's a bearing


http://fish.shimano.com/media/fishing/SAC/techdocs/en/Low_Profile/07CI100DSV_v1_m56577569830607980.PDF


----------



## Mustake (Jun 4, 2007)

OK...Well, that doesn't say much. I pulled the bearing out and cleaned and oiled it this morning. Maybe my Citica got sent down the wrong line or something. BONUS


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

If you have the CI100dsv it should have come with the bushing but I'm not arguing what you have in your reel. If you say you pulled out a bearing then I believe you, can you say "BONUS" (I think you already did). It's going to be either a BNT2143 like the Curado or it might be a TGT0309 (BNT0031). For some reason I remember the size being closer to the 0031 more than a 2143. Where's Dan?


----------



## Mustake (Jun 4, 2007)

That is very interesting. Now you got me second guessing. I only tore the Citica down to compare it to my Curado. It's brand new and didn't really need to be serviced. But I was curious to where the extra bearing was in the curado and thought I would find it and buy that bearing for the Citica. So I know the bearing count was the same on both reels, thats the whole reason I into the Citica. 

Your knowledge of the reels is obviously much higher than mine so now I have to tear it back down. Although I'm 100% sure it was a bearing I'm gonna double check so I can be 101% sure.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

All I know is I took my new Citica/7' Laguna inshore out yesterday for the first time and loved it. Very smooth and easy to cast. I'm sold, and will be sold again when I go replace the Pinnacle that I have on my 6'6" St Croix.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

After some study, I became convinced the Citica 100 DSV was the reel I needed. Hopefully, all you guys have been satisfied with them (esp. since I bought three of them). What's the consensus on this versus the more expensive Curado, and SHIELDED vs. ARB bearings? I asked the guys at Fishing Tackle Unlimited how to oil and maintain these reels after saltwater use. Hopefully they gave me good advice. They also recommended RemOil over other lubricants (it's water-thin and won't gunk up). Any other advice on this? With the shielded bearings, does my oil get to where it needs to be? By the way, this reel is good about no backlash. However, I did have pretty severe problems throwing a popping cork rig. It would sometimes "helicoptor", and resulted in a bad backlashes. Don't know if that can be remedied.
Thanks for you providing your thoughts on these items.
oilman212


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Come on, Bantam or someone. Let me hear from you...... esp. on on cleaning & maintainig reels and the sheilded vs. ARB bearings.


----------



## Mustake (Jun 4, 2007)

OK I screwed up, the Citica does have a bushing...I don't know how I mssed it. I must have looked at the Curado twice or something. Sorry for misleading anyone...


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

oilman212 said:


> However, I did have pretty severe problems throwing a popping cork rig. It would sometimes "helicoptor", and resulted in a bad backlashes. Don't know if that can be remedied.
> Thanks for you providing your thoughts on these items.
> oilman212


That's a cause for concern for me... I'll let you kow if I have the same issue next weekend.


----------



## bb0i2 (Jun 24, 2005)

does the new curado have a-rb bearings or shielded ones? What kind of bearings did the old curados have?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The ARB bearings have no shield so they can be easily flushed and re-lubricated. The stainless bearings are shielded and cannot be flushed and serviced as easily. 


The Curado D has stainless bearings.


----------



## Danglefoot (Nov 21, 2004)

*Helicopter cast*

Oilman--- I get the whirlybird effect sometimes too. This usually happens when I am using bait and not artyies. For me there are 2 reasons that happens. One is I am casting too much from the side of my body rather then more over the top. I should be casting from say 1 o'clock, straight back and straight forward. The second reason is sometimes I am sooo excited to be fishing and I don't pay attention and I cast from say 3 o'clock and Bam, whirlybird ! Hahahahahahaha:fish:

Danglefoot


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

can't give you a whole lot of advice about the whirlybirding , but do this if you will set your cast control knob on the right side of the reel to match the weight of what you are throwing it will help prevent the *PROFESSIONAL OVERRUNS*
that you are gettting , you may also need to turn on more of the brakes in the cast control on the left side. If you will read the instructions that came with the reel about this subject it might help explain it better than I did.

Good luck - tight lines an screaming drags to ya.


----------

